# UMTS Modem bei HP EliteBook 2540p aktivieren? Und eine Frage zum SSD nachrüsten



## Shibi (17. Oktober 2013)

*UMTS Modem bei HP EliteBook 2540p aktivieren? Und eine Frage zum SSD nachrüsten*

Moin,

ich bekomme das integrierte UMTS Modem in meinem HP EliteBook 2540p nicht zum laufen. Eigentlich sollte der doch eines haben? Einen Slot für die Sim Karte hat er auch hinten, hinter der Batterie. Es wird mir nämlich nirgendst angezeigt. Hab mir auch schon diesen HP Wireless Manager und das ganze Zeug runtergeladen, das UMTS Modem taucht einfach nicht auf.

Vielleicht stehe ich einfach auf dem Schlauch, kann mir bitte jemand sagen wie ich das zum laufen bekomme?

Edit: Und gleich noch eine Frage: Ich hatte mir überlegt die HDD gegen eine SSD auszutauschen da man immer wieder ließt die HDD wäre der größte Bremsklotz an dem Laptop. Jetzt habe ich allerdings gelesen, dass der 2540p nur eine 1,8" HDD hat wenn man die Version mit DVD Laufwerk hat. Kann ich die auch problemlos gegen eine SSD austauschen? Es gibt ja einige wenige 1,8" SSDs. Haben die genau die gleiche größe wie 1,8" Festplatten was z.B. die Dicke angeht? Ich vermute da wird nicht viel Spielraum für dickere Platten sein in dem Laptop.
Da ich das DVD Laufwerk theoretisch fast nie benötigen werde könnte ich auch den Einschub für 2,5" Festplatten nachrüsten? Oder geht das nicht? Das wäre ideal, dann kann ich eine kleine SSD für Windows und wichtige Programme einbauen und die vorhandene HDD für Daten etc. verwenden. 

mfg, Tobi


----------



## Shibi (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: UMTS Modem bei HP EliteBook 2540p aktivieren? Und eine Frage zum SSD nachrüsten*

Hat niemand eine Ahnung wo mein Fehler in Bezug auf das integrierte UMTS Modem sein kann? Bin am verzweifeln, hab jetzt schon stundenlang gegooglet aber ich finde nichts was mir weiter hilft. Ich denke mal das dürfte bei allen Elitebooks ähnlich sein, hat hier niemand ein Elitebook mit integriertem UMTS?


----------



## Heretic (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: UMTS Modem bei HP EliteBook 2540p aktivieren? Und eine Frage zum SSD nachrüsten*

Hi,

Ich habe zwar das Gerät nciht aber ich versuch dir dennoch mal zu helfen.

Wenn du den Geräte Manager öffnest. Findest du das Gerät oder gibt es dort Geräte mit z.B Gelben warnzeichen die nicht erkannt worden sind ?

Ich gehe stark davon aus , dass du nur die passenden Treiber brauchst , damit das gerät erkannt wird.

Erst dann können die Programme ala Manger usw überhaupt greifen. Den das ist ein Unterschied zwischen Software und Treiber.

Passiert was , wenn du ne Sim reinsteckst ?

Gibt es schon irgendwelche Vorinstallierte software aufn Lappi (die sind ja teils vollgebomt) ? 
Falls ja , die schonmal durchgekuckt ob das passende dabei ist ? Manchmal verbirgt sich die Software unter komischen namen oder bezeichnungen die ach so toll sind..



Bzgl SSD:

Leider gibt es im noch kleineren 1,8" Bereich kaum was  : Solid State Drives (SSD) mit Kapazität ab 60GB, Formfaktor: 1.8", Schnittstelle: SATA 6Gb/s/SATA 3Gb/s Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Und die Preise sind dabei noch jenseits von gut und böse.. Da haste mehr oder weniger pech.

Was das umrüsten des DVD laufwerks angeht muss ich erfahrungsgemäß passen.
Jedoch scheint es entsprechende Geräte zu geben : Upgrade für das Notebook: DVD-Laufwerk gegen SSD austauschen | ARLT Computer Blog
SSD statt DVD: Laufwerk über ODD-Schacht nachrüsten - Notebook mit Festplatte und SSD
Mal durchs Netz wühlen wo man sowas kaufen kann.

Da die SSDs von der Bauhöhe zwischen 9,5 und 7mm (letzteres ist mitlerweile fast standart) hoch sind. Sollte das bei 12,5mm Platz alles ordentlich passen.
Der Rest sollte dann recht einfach sein.
Als SSD ansich empfehle ich Produktvergleich Crucial M500 SSD 120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT120M500SSD1), Samsung SSD 840 Evo Series 120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TE120BW), Crucial M500 SSD 240GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT240M500SSD1), Samsung SSD 840 Evo Series 250GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s  mit tendenz zur Evo.

MfG Heretic


----------



## inzpekta (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: UMTS Modem bei HP EliteBook 2540p aktivieren? Und eine Frage zum SSD nachrüsten*

Um die HDD gegen die SSD zu tauschen und sich sicher zu sein, welche man nehmen soll gibt es nur eine Möglichkeit:

Aufschrauben und nachsehen!

Und das UMTS-Moden wird erst angesprochen, wenn du die entsprechende Software deines Providers aufgespielt hast.
Wo soll es sich denn auch einwählen? Wenn es standardmäßig bei nichtbenutzen deaktiviert wird, taucht es auch im
Gerätemanager nicht auf...


----------



## iTzZent (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: UMTS Modem bei HP EliteBook 2540p aktivieren? Und eine Frage zum SSD nachrüsten*

Das HP Elitebook 2540p benötigt einen speziellen Adapter, um eine HDD/SSD im Schacht des optischen Laufwerkes unterzubringen. Siehe hier:

HP eLiteBook 2540 SATA Hard Drive Caddy NEW 598787-001 | eBay

Oder du baust einfach eine normale 1.8" SSD ein: Intel SSD DC S3500 Series 80GB, 1.8", SATA 6Gb/s (SSDSC1NB080G401) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Alternativ kann man auch noch einen 1.8" -> mSATA Adapter verwenden: M-ware® Mini PCIe Msata SSD 52pin zu 4,6cm (1,8") Micro SATA SSD Festplatte HDD | eBay

Und um das UMTS Modul ansprechen zu können, brauchst du die passenden Treiber und die dazu gehörige Software, siehe hier: Drivers, Software & Firmware for HP EliteBook 2540p Notebook PC - HP Support Center

HP hat wohl 2 unterschiedliche WWAN Module verbaut, deswegen bieten sie aus 2 Treiberpakete an. Einmal das Qualcomm-Treiber für mobile Bandbreite – Gobi200 Paket und dann noch das von Ericsson Mobile Broadband. Den HP Connection Manager wirst du wohl auch noch brauchen.


----------



## iTzZent (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: UMTS Modem bei HP EliteBook 2540p aktivieren? Und eine Frage zum SSD nachrüsten*

diesen Post bitte löschen, mein Post wurde vom System 2x abgeschickt


----------



## Heretic (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: UMTS Modem bei HP EliteBook 2540p aktivieren? Und eine Frage zum SSD nachrüsten*



inzpekta schrieb:


> Um die HDD gegen die SSD zu tauschen und sich  sicher zu sein, welche man nehmen soll gibt es nur eine Möglichkeit:
> 
> Aufschrauben und nachsehen!



Unrecht  hast du nicht . Jedoch ist 1.8" Zoll standarisiert. Und im Normal fall  sind die Alten HDDs 12.5mm hoch. Da die modernen SSD mitlerweile alle  auf 7mm basis gebaut werden. Passen die SSD selbst in die kleinsten  Einlagefächer.
Dahingehend glaube ich nicht das das nicht passen wird. Das wäre wirklich komisch , sollte es von den Abmassungen nicht passen.

Was ich jedoch aufjedenfall machen würde ist zu checken. Auf welcher Anschluss Basis die Festplatte läuft , den laut Berichten (Test HP EliteBook 2540p Subnotebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests) soll in dem Lapi msata haben , da würden normale 1,8 Zoll SSD dann sowieso nicht passen. 
Da müsste dann diese Art verbauen : Solid State Drives (SSD) mit Formfaktor: 1.8", Schnittstelle: Micro SATA Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland , da es etwas besser bzgl P/L aussieht könnte man da die Kingston z.b nehmen.

Also mal bitte reinkucken !




iTzZent schrieb:


> Das HP Elitebook 2540p benötigt einen speziellen Adapter, um eine HDD/SSD im Schacht des optischen Laufwerkes unterzubringen. Siehe hier:
> 
> HP eLiteBook 2540 SATA Hard Drive Caddy NEW 598787-001 | eBay



Sehr gut zu wissen   Bei dem Recht geringen Preis. Kann man das ganze aufjedenfall in erwähgung ziehen. Lieber ne gute 2.5" SSD zu nehmen.




iTzZent schrieb:


> Oder du baust einfach eine normale 1.8" SSD ein: Intel SSD DC S3500 Series 80GB, 1.8", SATA 6Gb/s (SSDSC1NB080G401) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Würde ich ehrlichgesagt vermeiden. Die Teile sind im Vergleich schon echt Teuer. Und nur 80GB speicher. Ist zwar ausreichend. Beim Lappi ohne direkte Möglichkeit für Mehr speicher kann das eng werden. (Eigenerfahrung)
Außerdem sollte erst geprüft werden welche Art von SATA stecker drin ist.




iTzZent schrieb:


> HP hat wohl 2 unterschiedliche WWAN Module verbaut, deswegen bieten sie aus 2 Treiberpakete an.



Sehr gut  Ich hoffe das ist des Lösungs Schlüssel.


----------



## Shibi (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: UMTS Modem bei HP EliteBook 2540p aktivieren? Und eine Frage zum SSD nachrüsten*

So, ich hab jetzt alle meine Fragen gelöst. Danke für eure Hilfe. 

Zuerst mal hat mein Elitebook wohl kein integriertes UMTS Modem, obwohl es so ausgeschrieben wurde und auch einen Slot für die SIM-Karte hat. Da werde ich mich wohl noch mal mit dem Verkäufer in Verbindung setzen müssen. 

Bei dem Thema SSD habe ich jetzt auf eine 2,5" in Verbindung mit einem Adapter für den DVD Laufwerksschacht entschieden. Scheint alles zu funktionieren, ich kämpfe nur noch mit dem Stick von dem aus ich (mangels DVD Laufwerk) Windows 7 installieren will. Vermutlich ist die ISO die ich heruntergeladen habe beschädigt. 

Bin mal gespannt wie der kleine mit SSD läuft. Das schöne ist, dank der zusätzlichen Festplatte reicht mir eine recht kleine (120GB) SSD aus. Für größere Datenmengen kann ich ja immer noch auf die HDD zurückgreifen.


----------



## Heretic (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: UMTS Modem bei HP EliteBook 2540p aktivieren? Und eine Frage zum SSD nachrüsten*



Shibi schrieb:


> Zuerst mal hat mein Elitebook wohl kein integriertes UMTS Modem, obwohl es so ausgeschrieben wurde und auch einen Slot für die SIM-Karte hat. Da werde ich mich wohl noch mal mit dem Verkäufer in Verbindung setzen müssen.



Das ist natürlich doof. Da hättem na lange nach Treiber suchen können 



Shibi schrieb:


> Bei dem Thema SSD habe ich jetzt auf eine 2,5" in Verbindung mit einem Adapter für den DVD Laufwerksschacht entschieden. Scheint alles zu funktionieren, ich kämpfe nur noch mit dem Stick von dem aus ich (mangels DVD Laufwerk) Windows 7 installieren will. Vermutlich ist die ISO die ich heruntergeladen habe beschädigt.



Schön das es funktioniert.
Ansonsten besorg dir für das eine mal ein externes Laufwerk. 



Shibi schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt wie der kleine mit SSD läuft. Das schöne ist, dank der zusätzlichen Festplatte reicht mir eine recht kleine (120GB) SSD aus. Für größere Datenmengen kann ich ja immer noch auf die HDD zurückgreifen.



Eine SSD wird das Pc erlebnis bestimmt verändern darauf Wette ich drauf.
Für Welche SSD hast du dich den entschieden ?

MfG Heretic


----------



## Shibi (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: UMTS Modem bei HP EliteBook 2540p aktivieren? Und eine Frage zum SSD nachrüsten*



> Eine SSD wird das Pc erlebnis bestimmt verändern darauf Wette ich drauf.
> Für Welche SSD hast du dich den entschieden ?


Für eine Samsung 840. Nicht mehr ganz brandaktuell aber immer noch eine gute Wahl denke ich. Hab den großen Bruder (256GB und die Pro Version) schon in meinem Desktop PC verbaut und bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Heretic (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: UMTS Modem bei HP EliteBook 2540p aktivieren? Und eine Frage zum SSD nachrüsten*

Damit wirst du sicherlich keinen Fehler gemacht haben die 840 ist i.o.

MfG Heretic


----------



## Shibi (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: UMTS Modem bei HP EliteBook 2540p aktivieren? Und eine Frage zum SSD nachrüsten*

Das ist ein Unterschied wie tag und Nacht. 
Windows Installation hat jetzt geklappt. Ich muss sagen jetzt läuft der kleine so wie ich es mir vorgestellt hatte. Mit SSD und 6 GB statt 2 GB Ram ist er wirklich flott unterwegs. Davor hat alles ewig gedauert und der Arbeitsspeicher war sowieso immer komplett ausgelastet. 

Also falls noch einer mit der Geschwindigkeit seines 2540p nicht zufrieden ist kann ich nur eine SSD und ein Ram Upgrade (bei der 2GB Version) empfehlen.


----------

